# The 9 Dollar Bird House



## N2TORTS (Oct 5, 2013)

Well...I had some scraps laying around and was time to clean up a bit, so while tossing stuff away I slapped up this lil' house/feeder for the wild garden birds.......although I didn't have a post , thus the 9 bucks and home depot run .... 




even has a stone chimney ....( well not really ....)





JD~:shy:


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2013)

Great job Jeff. It's very cute. Love the chimney.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 5, 2013)

You're so handy and talented! Love the choice in colours, too.  


May[TURTLE]
Hermannis: Darwin & Wallace
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket


----------



## terryo (Oct 5, 2013)

Is there anything you CAN't do??? That's beautiful!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 6, 2013)

Very crafty!!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 6, 2013)

That is beautiful! It probably has a fireplace inside! 
I love it!


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 6, 2013)

Sweet bird house !

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## luvpetz27 (Oct 7, 2013)

So cute!!   
Handyman JD!!!


----------

